# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  MEJORADOR DE SUELOS Y ENRAIZANTE A BASE DE MICROORGANISMOS BENEFICOS

## manolo40pe

*ENVIRONOC - 401* Es un producto ecológico compuesto por cepas de microorganismos con propiedades benéficas como: 
- Fijadores de N atmosférico, lo cual favorece un desarrollo uniforme de la plantación y ahorro en fertilizantes nitrogenados
- Ayudan  a combatir a los microorganismo antagónicos del suelo (Patógenos)
- Liberan el Fósforo del suelo haciéndolo fácilmente asimilable por la planta
- Mejoran la aireación y porosidad del suelo
- Promueven un desarrollo uniforme de raíces (reducen el periodo para el trasplante)
- No contaminantes y ecológicos  
Solicite mayor información y/o muestras para ensayos al correo:  *joses.salazar@biodyne-peru.com 
RPC  978612435* Temas similares: Tecnología EM Perú = Microorganismos Eficaces !!! ABONO BIOLÓGICO - REGENERADOR DE SUELOS Y DESCONTAMINADOR DE SUELOS "AMINORGAN" Resonancia Magnética y Microorganismos eficientes - BIOFERTIL (Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!! MEJORAMIENTO DEL LABORATORIO DE CRIANZA DE INSECTOS BENEFICOS Microorganismos eficaces - cultura em !!!

----------

